# Chastized for cussing?



## stove (Feb 11, 2009)

So, I comment on a number of other prominent online travel/alt/hitchhiking forums, and I got a message about a post I can't seem to find: :"Please refrain from using expletives in your post. If you want to post, do so. If you want to use expletive, please do not post."


Who the fuck is so damn sensitive on a hitch-hiking forum that something (probably "shit"?) little like that gets a PM from a mod?


Hmm, I'm pissed and I'm not even drunk. And it doesn't involve women or cops! This must be some new kinda record...


----------



## spud (Feb 11, 2009)

swaring is more of a language inhancer anyway


----------



## Ravie (Feb 11, 2009)

digihitch pisses me off. i got a message from a mod because i was giving "blunt opinions." the fucking moderator scortched my ass over it!


----------



## stove (Feb 11, 2009)

heh now how is it that two people independently figured that out. Of course it was digi-hitch. Bitches. Apparently my post got ghost-edited by a mod to change "shit" to "poor". And one of the mods is on my case for RESPONDING to a private message. I knew I stopped using that site a while ago for a reason...::deadhorse:


----------



## Ravie (Feb 11, 2009)

i know right? i stopped using it when other users acted all elite and treated my like i was a five year old with a slow mind. you get treated like dirt on there. i remember sharing a story about my friend getting drunk and passing out with his shoes on so we took 5 sharpies and covered him head to toe in black sharpie. someone's like "keep your high school slumber party stories to yourself." fuck that guy. it was funny and he can suck a dick.


----------



## stove (Feb 11, 2009)

heh, my ex was a graphic artist, and she used to use my face for a damn canvas. I had a full tribal mask on at one point, had to attend lecture looking like a tribesman. I couldn't find any rubbing alcohol, so I used a friend's vodka to clean it off after class. And then spent the rest of the day smelling....interesting.


----------



## macks (Feb 11, 2009)

Not to say that everyone on there doesn't know what's going on.. but I visited it a few times and read some of the advice people were giving about hitching and realized that I would never give some of that advice to other people. (ex. If you aren't COMPLETELY clean shaven and have a nice haircut you will NEVER get picked up!!) I don't know - whatever other people want to do more power to them but what I do works just fine for me. Some of those people seemed pretty uptight about their ways of doing things.


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2009)

I've never had much luck finding anything very useful over there at digihitch and it seems like the entire site is just set up really badly in a way that makes it hard to find what is there. And I've always gotten the feeling that 95% of the people posting on there either haven't traveled since the 70's or never have. Can't be sure of course but it just seems like it's maybe got more than it's share of what you could call armchair travelers.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 12, 2009)

right on arrow!


----------

